# Newnan, GA A-4 ID: 0013294 adult f. white



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.shelterrescueinc.org/id24.html

A-4


Breed: Shepherd Mix
Sex: Female 
Age: Adult
Size: Medium
<span style="color: #CC0000">ID: 0013294</span> Coweta AC
Vaccinated
PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: <span style="color: #CC0000">770-254-3735</span>. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA. This lady is sooooooo SWEET!!! She is very well-mannered and laid back. She adores people and tried very hard to please. She is quiet in her cage and watches as the other dogs walk by her cage...never barking or jumping. She is quite simple the BEST! Can you open your heart and home? PLEASE HURRY! This sweetie has been in the shelter since 1/22/10 and will be available for adoption, rescue or can be euthanized 1/30/10! NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON.

There are a couple of videos on the website. 

She looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

If you have twitter, just copy and paste and tweet!


URGENT white #gsd needs rescue - tomorrow is LAST DAY ALIVE! http://bit.ly/bHmzQL Number A-4, ID: 0013294 770-254-3735 PLS RT #dog #dogs


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like today could be here last day according to the website.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like today could be here last day according to the website. 

Anyone in that area that could take a look at her?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

LAST DAY FOR THIS GIRL. Look at the video of her.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh this poor girl....and looks like she hasn't missed a meal either. Owners looking for her or owner turn in? 

Bump for another ******!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

bump - I will be calling during lunch - hopefully she is still there....anyone have a contact with Echo Dogs?


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a recent contact with Echo here in Pa. Will send her an email right now.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

She is in quarantine until this thursday, Feb 4, 2010. So far 3 people have signed up to see her. Diane at the shelter told me I could call back and check on Thursdady to see how things are going. They normally only sign people and not rescues up to get the dogs.

So let's hope one of those 3 will pick her up.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Can someone call today? I will not be able to and I just wanted to see how things were going w/her. She is in quarantine until today.

770-254-3735

The lady I spoke with Was Diane. She will need the ID number.... 

ID: 0013294 Coweta AC

White German Shepherd.

Running to a meeting. Thanks to anyone that can just do a quick check.

Robert


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Was anyone able to call today? Had meetings all afternoon....if not, I will buzz them tomorrow and see if she is still there, out of quarantine and maybe going to a new home! I HOPE!

Sadly she is listed as URGENT so she can be put down at any time.


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

sorry for that extra bump guys..this is my type of gal


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

I posted this one as well. I havent called on her, but she is so pretty! I wish I had the room to take in another dog!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Got stuck in meetings today....didn't get to call. I hope she is okay - will call on Saturday when they open. I hope she is still there.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

I really really wish I could have this girl. I have thought about her all day. I am going to try and talk my mom into getting her tomorrow when she gets off work. I cannot quit thinking of her face.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

That would be so awesome! She is so pretty! I had a white shepherd mix...I miss him...he passed with cancer several years ago.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.














She is a gorgeous girl! I am already working on hubby...but I really need to put my effort into Clover right now, but I am trying hard to think of a good home for her!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you. Clover is adorable by the way!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

aww Thank you







Angeles is quite the looker too!


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

just tried calling but the line was busy


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Just called and she was reclaimed by the owner!


----------

